# Reservist as  a University student - few questions



## s54w (19 Feb 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently finishing up my first year in Computer Science, and I've been wanting to join the CF for awhile now.  Recently I've been looking into whether I can get into the Reserves and juggle that with University.

I'm currently in the co-op program, so I don't actually have summers off, as I read that many students like to do their BMQ and courses in the summer.

(I don't mind dropping the co-op portion to leave my summers free though.)

My main questions are:
- How long from when I start the application process will I be able to get in?  I'm looking to get started (and I mean BMQ) next summer (of 2014.)
- How will the schedule work for when it's not summer/when I'm at school?  I've tried to look around and I've been getting something among the lines of once a week, and then every other weekend.

My apologies if I misused any terminology, or if I asked questions that can be easily answered with some research.

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## krimynal (19 Feb 2013)

a quick research on the site would of give you all the info 

the application process is different for everybody , depending on when you apply , when the next available BMQ course will be open etc. etc. etc. ... sometimes you can do BMQ all in the same time over 1 summer , sometimes you do it by multiple weekends.

as long as the working goes , depending on your reserve unit you would be likely to work 1 night a week and 1 weekend per month .... usually your 1st year you will work pretty much all weekends to do qualifications , classes , etc. etc. etc.


----------



## krimynal (19 Feb 2013)

http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/109211/post-1205208.html#msg1205208

a forum I did 1 month ago


----------



## greenmachine (19 Feb 2013)

Where are you located? Are you wanting to go Officer or NCM? I'm a reservist currently on BMQ. There are some Officer Cadets on my course and from what I've gathered it was pretty difficult to get in vs getting in as an NCM. 

From what I've heard and experienced, units in my area generally begin taking applications around March or April to start in September on a weekend BMQ, and then some will do another intake for a January weekend BMQ. With the following summer slotted for initial trade training. I know some do summer BMQs but I think they are more rare these days. 

However, this is all completely dependant on where you live, what regiment you want to join, and whether it's officer or NCM.


----------



## s54w (19 Feb 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> as long as the working goes , depending on your reserve unit you would be likely to work 1 night a week and 1 weekend per month .... usually your 1st year you will work pretty much all weekends to do qualifications , classes , etc. etc. etc.



Yeah, the info wasn't too consistent and I guess I was hoping maybe I'd get an up-to-date reply.



			
				greenmachine said:
			
		

> Where are you located? Are you wanting to go Officer or NCM? I'm a reservist currently on BMQ. There are some Officer Cadets on my course and from what I've gathered it was pretty difficult to get in vs getting in as an NCM.
> 
> From what I've heard and experienced, units in my area generally begin taking applications around March or April to start in September on a weekend BMQ, and then some will do another intake for a January weekend BMQ. With the following summer slotted for initial trade training. I know some do summer BMQs but I think they are more rare these days.
> 
> However, this is all completely dependant on where you live, what regiment you want to join, and whether it's officer or NCM.



Do I need a degree to go in as an officer?  I have no problem with either, and it sounds like as an NCM you get your ass kicked more (yay!)

A problem I *might* have is that I go to school in Waterloo (no units there, I believe.)  I have no problem going to Toronto on weekends, but I've heard there are weekday trainings and I have school Mon-Fri during study terms for sure.


Many thanks for the help, both of you!


----------



## krimynal (19 Feb 2013)

to be an officer you have to have a degree OR trying to get one when you enrolled ...... They give you a time period in which you have to complete it.


to be 100% honest , I'm going back to school to do a degree , but I'm enrolling as a NCM , just because I think that the best officer are usually the ones that started as a simple private and work out a way to get into better position ....

but that's my opinion !


----------



## s54w (19 Feb 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> to be an officer you have to have a degree OR trying to get one when you enrolled ...... They give you a time period in which you have to complete it.
> 
> 
> to be 100% honest , I'm going back to school to do a degree , but I'm enrolling as a NCM , just because I think that the best officer are usually the ones that started as a simple private and work out a way to get into better position ....
> ...



That's what I've heard from many other people as well, and part of the reason I'd probably pick to enrol as a NCM first too...hopefully I get my chance!


----------



## brihard (19 Feb 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> to be an officer you have to have a degree OR trying to get one when you enrolled ...... They give you a time period in which you have to complete it.
> 
> 
> to be 100% honest , I'm going back to school to do a degree , but I'm enrolling as a NCM , just because I think that the best officer are usually the ones that started as a simple private and work out a way to get into better position ....
> ...



Reserve NCMs who are attending or done university are completely normal. A couple years back out of my section of I think 9 dudes, we had 25 or 26 years of university education between us. We currently have a PhD on BMQ as a private, and several guys in the ranks with master's degrees, and we're combat arms. I think I can safely say that the majority of the junior ranks mess in my regiment are currently university students. Granted, we'r ein a decent sized city.


----------



## krimynal (19 Feb 2013)

but then again there some natural born leaders .... that will be AWESOME officer and never went as a private in the first place ....


I just think that .... like some officers that never started as private don't really care on how much some exercise or some drills might be a pain ... and when you was a NCM you saw that ..... also I personally think you can have a better brotherhood with your men when they know you were doing the same stuff they are doing now not so long ago .....

of course its Reserve VS Regular Force .... but anyways


----------



## krimynal (19 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Reserve NCMs who are attending or done university are completely normal. A couple years back out of my section of I think 9 dudes, we had 25 or 26 years of university education between us. We currently have a PhD on BMQ as a private, and several guys in the ranks with master's degrees, and we're combat arms. I think I can safely say that the majority of the junior ranks mess in my regiment are currently university students. Granted, we'r ein a decent sized city.



I meant no disrespect whatsoever , I'm just saying for some that thinks about enrolling as an officer , I personally think it would be best if he had started as a NCM ..... but that's my personal opinion and I dont want to start a debate on that neither hahaha


----------



## greenmachine (19 Feb 2013)

s54w said:
			
		

> Yeah, the info wasn't too consistent and I guess I was hoping maybe I'd get an up-to-date reply.
> 
> Do I need a degree to go in as an officer?  I have no problem with either, and it sounds like as an NCM you get your *** kicked more (yay!)
> 
> ...



31 Combat Engineer has a Squadron in Waterloo. There is also the Royal Highland Fusiliers (RHFC) in Cambridge and Kitchener. Both very close. They are light infantry.

If you want to go NCM, get in touch with the units and find out if they will be accepting applications in the spring. You would be enrolled for September.  As far as Officer enrollment goes, I can't say much. I'm a Pte Recruit.  ;D


----------



## greenmachine (19 Feb 2013)

Also, you will most likely be on BMQ every other weekend from September to January. With training once on a week night aswell, as MOST regiments will have a recruit platoon. So far as your working schedule, it will look something like that until you finish basic.


----------



## s54w (19 Feb 2013)

Thanks so much, I will definitely look into that!

For the schedule too; I guess if I can get into a unit at Waterloo then weeknights should be no problem!


----------



## JorgSlice (19 Feb 2013)

I work a full-time job which is shift work: 12 hour work days, 4-on 4-off rotation of 2 days 2 nights; also doing part-time university studies to achieve an end goal of a degree in Forensic Sciences and still find plenty of time to attend training and such with great support from my employer and my educator.

When and If you are in, there is the Canadian Forces Liaison Council website which has a number of useful tips and tools for Reservists in communicating CF-Employer relationship and building a better bond to achieve the time off for service and training that you need, as well as opening the employer's "eyes" to see how they would and will benefit from having a Reservist on their "roster" and much more.


----------



## s54w (19 Feb 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> I work a full-time job which is shift work: 12 hour work days, 4-on 4-off rotation of 2 days 2 nights; also doing part-time university studies to achieve an end goal of a degree in Forensic Sciences and still find plenty of time to attend training and such with great support from my employer and my educator.
> 
> When and If you are in, there is the Canadian Forces Liaison Council website which has a number of useful tips and tools for Reservists in communicating CF-Employer relationship and building a better bond to achieve the time off for service and training that you need, as well as opening the employer's "eyes" to see how they would and will benefit from having a Reservist on their "roster" and much more.



That's pretty impressive and inspiring; thanks for the info!  

I guess now is the time to applying!  Or maybe I should tell my parents first...

No I'll go talk to a recruiter first, that sounds easier  ;D


----------



## krimynal (19 Feb 2013)

get all your stuff ready THEN speak with your parents , but bring facts and everything to the table , tell them your motivation , what you want to acheive as a final goal etc.


----------



## s54w (19 Feb 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> get all your stuff ready THEN speak with your parents , but bring facts and everything to the table , tell them your motivation , what you want to acheive as a final goal etc.



That's the plan!    

Thanks, all of you!


----------



## Gunshark (20 Feb 2013)

s54w said:
			
		

> That's pretty impressive and inspiring; thanks for the info!
> 
> I guess now is the time to applying!  Or maybe I should tell my parents first...
> 
> No I'll go talk to a recruiter first, that sounds easier  ;D



Telling your parents about Reserves should be a lot easier than telling them about Reg Force. Trust me. 

On another note, is anyone here serving in the 32 Combat Engineer Regiment? I'm considering getting involved.


----------



## s54w (20 Feb 2013)

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Telling your parents about Reserves should be a lot easier than telling them about Reg Force. Trust me.
> 
> On another note, is anyone here serving in the 32 Combat Engineer Regiment? I'm considering getting involved.



If I was trying to tell them about Reg Force they'd probably kill me before I manage to apply.


----------



## krimynal (20 Feb 2013)

hahahaha , like everybody said , just take your time to get all your paper right , and then talk to them , of course reserve might be easier since there is no contract involved and that you may leave whenever you want and deployments are on a voluntary basis


----------



## s54w (20 Feb 2013)

Alright guys onto the dumb question;

I'm just going to show up at the Waterloo recruitment centre next week when I go back (in Toronto right now); do I need to bring anything with me?  Photo ID?  Diploma?

Because I need to grab it from home before I leave  ;D


----------



## krimynal (20 Feb 2013)

to be honest usually you won't apply there on the spot , they will give you the paperwork and give you a list of things you will need to bring them back so you can apply ....


BUT .... having clothes on you is always a good thing , they have some kind of weird policy against nudist !!


----------



## s54w (20 Feb 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> to be honest usually you won't apply there on the spot , they will give you the paperwork and give you a list of things you will need to bring them back so you can apply ....
> 
> 
> BUT .... having clothes on you is always a good thing , they have some kind of weird policy against nudist !!



I figured, I just won't be back in Toronto for a few weeks so if there's anything of mine I need to bring, I probably need to bring it when I leave this time around.

Alright thanks man, I guess I gotta go buy some clothes now  :-[


----------



## krimynal (20 Feb 2013)

yeah first time I went there I was rocking speedo with sunglasses .... thought it would help me get a job ..... seems like they are not into that that much !!! 

but yeah , jokes aside , you can always bring everything .... usually they need birth cirtificate , all of your school diploma , they need the last 3 years of school sumary ( etc. ) ... I think that's about it !


----------



## s54w (20 Feb 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> yeah first time I went there I was rocking speedo with sunglasses .... thought it would help me get a job ..... seems like they are not into that that much !!!
> 
> but yeah , jokes aside , you can always bring everything .... usually they need birth cirtificate , all of your school diploma , they need the last 3 years of school sumary ( etc. ) ... I think that's about it !



Awesome, I'll go prepare those; thanks again!


----------



## krimynal (20 Feb 2013)

if you can just give them a call before you go , that way they will confirm everything you need to bring !


----------



## s54w (20 Feb 2013)

krimynal said:
			
		

> if you can just give them a call before you go , that way they will confirm everything you need to bring !



I was hoping that, but there's no phone number listed.

Edit - Actually I'll give another recruiting centre a call!


----------



## krimynal (20 Feb 2013)

yeah every recruiting place is the same thing so ....


----------



## Gunshark (20 Feb 2013)

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100

Read through the steps and prepare the paperwork accordingly.


----------



## greenmachine (20 Feb 2013)

Try going straight to the unit.


----------



## JorgSlice (27 Feb 2013)

The CFRC will not start your application until you meet with the unit to ensure that there is a position available for you pending successfully meeting requirements (at least most won't).

Step 1: Find a unit that interests you
Step 2: Attend one of their recruiting nights
Step 3: (If satisfied with unit) get letter of understanding from unit
Step 4: Attend CFRC and being application


----------



## kylereserve1 (8 Mar 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm 17 and in grade 12, i'm thinking of going to the recruiting office next week on the march break for the reserves. I want to join the Royal Regiment of Canada for infantry. Does anybody have any suggestions on what to do? Will it be hard to get into infantry for even just a reserve force? Also, what is issued to you when you first join up? Do you get the ICU's? Sorry for all the questions, just really curious and want to know all i need to know before going to the recruiting office! Have a great day everyone


----------



## Mr.Neville (8 Mar 2013)

All your questions can be answered there or by using the search function at the top of the page. When you go there for the first time act polite, but don't be shy. Show them that you actually want to be there and seem inquisitive. Don't act like a know-it-all. Other then that it's pretty much all common sense. Remember to use the search function. Hope it goes good, good luck!


----------



## Leddy (11 Mar 2013)

I would suggest you visit the regiment first to get an idea of the kind of atmosphere you'll be working in. Give them a call and schedule an appointment with whoever is in charge of recruitment as that regiment (specifically) is the one that hires you, the recruitment offices "simply" makes sure you're fit for service via tests and what not. When I visited my regiment I actually got a letter from them to give to the recruitment office saying they have positions available. 

I'm actually going through the application process right now so can't say a whole lot on experience in the Forces but my advice would be to start the application process ASAP if this is what you want to do. Don't worry too much about what you'll receive upon enrolment, the time will come, plus I've read around and it varies, depending on what is in stock and what not. The application process is kind of a "one step at a time thing" as appointments can be all in one fell swoop or lengthy waiting times in between. You never really know.

Best of luck with it!


----------



## s54w (19 Mar 2013)

Thank you all, I've begun my application process (for the 31 combat engineers.)


----------



## SwiftWolf (21 Mar 2013)

Hello,

I am interested in joining the army reserves but have a few general questions before I go and talk at an CFRC.

I am currently transferring between universities but should be back in school in the fall. At the moment, I have no work/school until then.
I would like to use this time (from now until September) to better myself and serve in the reserves (not to mention make some money for school).

1) If I was to apply right now, what would my spring and summer look like? (will I be able to complete my app process, do BMQ, etc...)

2) Can I do more than the weekends and nights? (I don't have school at the moment)

2) Depending on how my time pans about when school starts, will it be possible to suspend/quit the Reserves for a period of time?
(hopefully I can just continue doing it and balance school, but just in case)

3) If I live in Mississauga and get into a Toronto reserve, how and where do I have to commute? Will I need a car? (for training nights and weekends)


Thanks in advance.


----------



## DAA (21 Mar 2013)

First you need to think about just want you want to do as a member of the Reserve?  (ie; an occupation)  

Then you need to submit an online application and once that is done, then you need to contact a Reserve Unit in the Toronto area to see if they are hiring.

Don't put the cart before the horse.....

Click on the links for Navy, Army or Health Services Reserve to obtain contact info for your local units  --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110

So until you decide what you want to do, until you apply, until you make contact with a Reserve Unit yourself, the rest of your questions can't be answered.


----------



## mariomike (21 Mar 2013)

SwiftWolf said:
			
		

> If I live in Mississauga and get into a Toronto reserve, how and where do I have to commute? Will I need a car?



This may be of interest to you, if transportation is a concern. 

"The Toronto Scottish Regiment is an infantry regiment with companies in Etobicoke and Mississauga.":
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/32cbg_hq/units-unites/index-eng.asp#torscot


----------



## Robert0288 (21 Mar 2013)

SwiftWolf said:
			
		

> 1) If I was to apply right now, what would my spring and summer look like? (will I be able to complete my app process, do BMQ, etc...)
> 
> 2) Can I do more than the weekends and nights? (I don't have school at the moment)
> 
> ...



1)  If you apply now, chances are that there will not be any spots open on a basic training until the fall at the earliest.  I have heard of people lucking onto a full time summer BMQ, but those are very few and far between and not to be counted on.

2) Later on in your career (after BMQ), there are opportunities to work more often (depending on unit needs and requirements).  Most of the time it would be something along the lines of pre EX prep, or post EX cleaning.  There are also Class B contracts (full time reserve opportunities) other than courses your sent on, but you will be ineligible until you have finished BMQ and probably your BMQ(L) as well.

3) During your first year, you will most likely be doing BMQ every second weekend or so (friday night until sunday night), and it is critical that you do not miss any weekends.  Talk to the unit recruiter to see exactly the time commitment required.

Your best source of information will be the unit recruiter for which ever trade/regiment you want to join.


----------



## SwiftWolf (21 Mar 2013)

When joining a unit, how significant is the cultural background?

For example, if I join the Toronto Scottish Regiment, but I am not even close to Scottish, does it matter? (it is however, the closest regiment to me)


----------



## mariomike (21 Mar 2013)

SwiftWolf said:
			
		

> When joining a unit, how significant is the cultural background?
> 
> For example, if I join the Toronto Scottish Regiment, but I am not even close to Scottish, does it matter? (it is however, the closest regiment to me)



You could ask the Regimental Sergeant Major (RSM).:
http://www.whoswhoinblackcanada.com/2011/02/04/kevin-junor/


----------



## George Wallace (21 Mar 2013)

SwiftWolf said:
			
		

> When joining a unit, how significant is the cultural background?
> 
> For example, if I join the Toronto Scottish Regiment, but I am not even close to Scottish, does it matter? (it is however, the closest regiment to me)



We don't import Scots to join our Highland Regiments.

You won't find out until you try.


----------



## SwiftWolf (21 Mar 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You could ask the Regimental Sergeant Major (RSM).:
> http://www.whoswhoinblackcanada.com/2011/02/04/kevin-junor/



I see, thanks.


----------



## Danjanou (21 Mar 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You could ask the Regimental Sergeant Major (RSM).:
> http://www.whoswhoinblackcanada.com/2011/02/04/kevin-junor/



Kev is no longer the RSM having moved on to bigger and better things, but the point is valid. During my tenure as a CSM in the Torscots  I had about 17 assorted ethnicities in the company and 30+ languages other than English as an extra skill. I think we even had someone of Socttish descent.  8)

CF reserve units reflect their community and the GTA is multicultural. Don't worry about this, find the unit you want to be part of and go for it.


----------



## s54w (22 Mar 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> 1)  If you apply now, chances are that there will not be any spots open on a basic training until the fall at the earliest.



When I applied I was pretty much told I would be doing weekend BMQ during the fall if all goes well.


----------



## dvaronam (22 Mar 2013)

s54w, 
I'm trying to apply to 31 Engineers too, but because I'm in the Arts faculty @uWaterloo, I can't enroll as an officer, only as a Non-commissioned member. Only students who have done or are doing an engineering degree can apply as Engineer officers.

You mentioned that you are in CS, and unless it's software engineering, they wouldn't have let you apply. Or did you apply as NCM? 

Also, did you check out the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada? What are your thoughts? I can't decide on the unit.

Thanks


----------



## s54w (22 Mar 2013)

dvaronam said:
			
		

> s54w,
> I'm trying to apply to 31 Engineers too, but because I'm in the Arts faculty @uWaterloo, I can't enroll as an officer, only as a Non-commissioned member. Only students who have done or are doing an engineering degree can apply as Engineer officers.
> 
> You mentioned that you are in CS, and unless it's software engineering, they wouldn't have let you apply. Or did you apply as NCM?
> ...



Hey, I am applying as a NCM, I didn't know so many people actually wanted in as officers  

I did want infantry, but I kept calling every reserves centre and only the 31 combat engineers ever picked up!  I honestly don't have much information on any of the units; I'm just dead set on getting in.


----------

